# HTML Dropdown Menue rechts den Pfeil weg machen



## son gohan (3. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

weis jemand ob es moeglich ist beim Dropdownmenue rechts den Pfeil unsichtbar zu machen, ich will das die Auswahl vom Menue nur aufgeht, wenn man auf den Text "Mache Auswahl" klickt, weil das wuerde vom aussehen her besser passen zu meiner Seite, da schon der text selber wie ein Button aufgebaut ist und der Pfeil vom Menue nicht unbedingt sein muss.


----------



## tombe (3. Dezember 2013)

Was verstehst du jetzt unter "Dropdownmenü"?

Der "Pfeil rechts" von dem du schreibst lässt auf das SELECT-Tag schließen. Dann könnte dir das helfen was auf dieser Seite geschrieben steht.


----------



## son gohan (4. Dezember 2013)

Ja ich habe das select Tag gemeint. Danke fuer den Tip.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
hier kannst du auch schauen für welche anderen Browser dieser Vendor-Prefix existiert:
http://peter.sh/experiments/vendor-prefixed-css-property-overview/

Grüße


----------

